# More FREE goodies up for grabs



## lostprophet (Aug 30, 2007)

*The following goodies are up for grabs FREE!!!!*

All you need to do to be able to win is to reply with a reason to win or a funny joke or stupid photo or well anything

* The best 5 replies by 30th of September will be put to a vote and you lot can vote for a winner!*

* GOODIES*

Sandisk pen
Fuji pen
Lowepro 40th anniversary protecting the polar bear badge or pin if you american
Lowepro keyring








Pack of Fuji playing cards
Lowepro 10x magnifier with light







The last CANON TEDDY BEAR!!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 30, 2007)

I was hopping for long L glass


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 30, 2007)

I strongly believe that I need the cards. 

They would be perfect for when i bring home a lady and we're playing strip poker.  

It's all about the big lenses, right? 







:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 30, 2007)

Have I won yet?


----------



## Chiller (Aug 30, 2007)

I would like the bear, cause I really think Colin need a  friend in this city.
I have seen the lonliness in his eyes at some of the Toronna meets, when he has no one to talk to.  I know he tries to keep Anty on time, but that can be so consuming sometimes.  The 5 of me would look after him like another ....um....uh...brother?


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2007)

I SHOULD WIN! 

Why?  Cuz I'm being stalked by a scary looking man-girl (pictured below) and I get scared at night.  I need a cute widdle teddy bear to help me feel safe.


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, I know, I've recently already posted that pic, but I'm tired, I've done nothing but work all week, I leave directly from school to go to the airport tomorrow, and I haven't packed a single thing yet....


----------



## Ockie (Aug 31, 2007)

Another teddy... :|




i hope its ok to post that gif here..


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 31, 2007)

Have I won yet?


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 31, 2007)

Colin fears for the life of debauchery that his little cousin might experience if he's adopted by Hertz. (That, or he's envious. My interpretation of UK bear-speak is still rudimentary). 

And he wonders what became of Declan....perhaps Tangerini could assure us all that Declan is alive and well?


----------



## Tangerini (Sep 2, 2007)

:blushing:

I assure you that he is alive and well.  He cannot be alive and good because not only is it grammatically improper, but he isn't good (being an evil twin and all).

I will make it my highest priority over this extended weekend to post Declan's mischievous goings on over the last few months.


----------



## Corry (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm drunk.  I need a teedy beery.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 2, 2007)

Has Joe been leading you astray??


----------



## Corry (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes.  Yes he has.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 2, 2007)

Have I won yet?


----------



## Chiller (Sep 2, 2007)

See, this is the reason the bear should become a canuck eh? Poor Colin drinks himself into this state, and needs someone to help keep him in line. I could send him/her on day trips with Anty Jeanney, and then Colin would have some support, to prevent another day like...this:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 3, 2007)

And this was Colin the next morning, ummmm, 'fertilizing the plants'.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 3, 2007)

Have I won yet?


----------



## Corry (Sep 3, 2007)

Bad language below, warning!

































How are Miller Lite and a Sex on the Beach alike?  












They are both f***ing close to water.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 3, 2007)

I must have won by now.


----------



## jwkwd (Sep 4, 2007)

I kind of like the flashlight/magnifier thing. People I work with are always saying that I could not find my **** with a tweezers and a flashlight. ( I recently bought some tweezers )


----------



## Chiller (Sep 4, 2007)

.............and think of how much fun the bear would have at halloween...or wandering a cemetery, or even the zoo. We could use a 12th actor at our haunted house this year too. Im sure the bear would get the citizenship before halloween. ....hm..well, maybe not....And if Colin knows he will have a friend to take on the meets with him and Aunty Anty.  he will be one happy canuck bear. :thumbup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 5, 2007)

So when am I going to win?


----------



## jstuedle (Sep 5, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> So when am I going to win?



Yea, I'll say you won. Besides, it would be an absolute sin for me to have a C@#@N bear. My Nikons would revolt. 

Please let Van win so we Nikon-a-holics don't have to!


----------



## kelley_french (Sep 5, 2007)

I think this should win me the Teddy Bear! 




   A cabbie picks up a nun. She gets into the cab, and the cab driver won't stop staring at her. She asks him why he is staring.

He replies, "I have a question to ask you, but I don't want to offend you."

She answers, "My son, you cannot offend me. When you're as old as I am and have been a nun as long as I have, you get a chance to see and hear just about everything. I'm sure that there is nothing you could say or ask that I would find offensive."

"Well, I've always had a fantasy to have a nun kiss me."

She responds, "Well, let's see what we can do about that: #1, you have to be single and #2, you must be Catholic."

The cab driver is very excited and says, "Yes, I"m single and I'm Catholic!"

"OK" the nun says, "Pull into the next alley."

The nun fulfills his fantasy with a kiss that would make a hooker blush. But when they get back on the road, the cab driver starts crying.

"My dear child, said the nun, why are you crying?"

"Forgive me, but I've sinned. I lied. I must confess, I'm married and I'm Jewish."

The nun says, "That's OK, my name is Kevin and I'm going to a Halloween party."


----------



## Chiller (Sep 5, 2007)

"we say send it to Chiller"


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 5, 2007)

That's the first time I ever saw a close formation blow-job...


----------



## Chiller (Sep 5, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> That's the first time I ever saw a close formation blow-job...


 
:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Sep 8, 2007)

.........and tonight, I could go out shooting if I had a bear ..........
Im bored, home alone, and no bear. I could have taken him downtown or somepin, cause the cemetery sure was dead today. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## jstuedle (Sep 9, 2007)

A live cemetery would indeed be scary!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 9, 2007)

jstuedle said:


> A live cemetery would indeed be scary!



They call them 'old people's homes'


----------



## Chiller (Sep 9, 2007)

o.k. Maybe this will work then. 

Stuffed Animal Collection

A guy met a gorgeous girl in a nightclub and after talking for awhile, she invited him back to her place for the night. 
When they arrived at her apartment, she took him right into the bedroom. As he looked around, he noticed the room was packed with stuffed animals. There were hundreds of small ones on the bottom shelf of a very large bookcase. The middle shelf held hundreds more medium-sized ones, and the top shelf a huge collection of giant ones. 
He was surprised to see that anyone would have such an extensive collection of stuff animals, but decided not to mention it to her. 
After hours of lovemaking, he turned to her and asked, "So, tell me, how was I?" "You can pick any prize from the bottom shelf," she replied

............................or.........................

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acIcYWBxumc[/ame]


----------



## Chiller (Sep 9, 2007)

...........at least they found a good use for that old Nickon stuffed bear.....:greenpbl::greenpbl:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks more like a computer technician checking under the hood to me.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 9, 2007)

Chiller said:


> ...........at least they found a good use for that old Nickon stuffed bear.....:greenpbl::greenpbl:


----------



## Don Simon (Sep 9, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> It's all about the big lenses, right?


 
Yes but personally I'd like to see the girls' equipment too...

...

...

... *Come on ladies, show us your Nikkors!*



... sorry.


----------



## JIP (Sep 9, 2007)

I just like Lowepro can I have the keychain?????

Pleeeeaaaassseee???????????????


----------



## Chiller (Sep 10, 2007)

ZaphodB said:


> Yes but personally I'd like to see the girls' equipment too...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
How aboot this... I let the Dallas Cowboy cheerleaders practice in my backyard. Dang these chicks can wave


----------



## Chiller (Sep 10, 2007)

I was talkin to myself earlier and told me to put this up..

What do you feed a teddy bear?  
Nothing - he's already stuffed!


----------



## Chiller (Sep 12, 2007)

I even dug out one of my best coffins from my 1950 Crown Royale hearse for him to sleep in....:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Sep 13, 2007)

*Bear in a Bar*

This bear walks into a bar. Then he sits down and orders a beer. 
The bartender, amazed that this bear can actually talk, gives him a beer. 
The bear says, "What do I owe you?" 
The bartender stops and thinks for a moment. 
"Even though this bear is smart," thinks the bartender, "he probably hasnt been in many bars." 
So the bartender says, "That'll be ten dollars." 
The bear forks over the money and starts drinking his beer. 
After a few minutes, the bartender can't restrain his curiosity, so he walks back over to the bear and tries to strike up a conversation. 
"You know, we don't get many bears in this bar." The bear looks up from his beer and says, "Well, at ten bucks a beer, I'm not surprised."


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 13, 2007)

Heehee, 'beary' good!


----------



## Chiller (Sep 13, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Heehee, 'beary' good!


 

Speakin of berries...Im lookin for some poison blue berries...:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ferny (Sep 14, 2007)

He's blue and the poison is in his heart.


----------



## ferny (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry, you said berries not bear. So he's the second one.


----------



## Peniole (Sep 14, 2007)

Has Hertz won yet?


----------



## Chiller (Sep 14, 2007)

Q; Is O.J. Simpson still the spokesman for Hertz?
A: Not exactly.


Q. Did you hear about Hertz' new billboard?
A. A picture of OJ Simpson with a caption, "Hertz: For Great Getaways!"

Sorry , Hertzy...I had to.  Im falling behind here.    ,.....and Colin needs a bud.....no not that type of bud.


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 14, 2007)

I reckon the bear should stay in the UK. Maybe ..... somewhere like.......Twyford .....perhaps?!


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 14, 2007)

I should win because I've never received mail from the UK before.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 14, 2007)

Now  :greendev: I :evil: gotta :greendev: get :evil: my book :greendev: out.​

Lemme know when your hair starts to fall out, or you feel some sort of hot flash​


----------



## Corry (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm 4 weeks into college now.  I'm getting A's in all my classes, and got one of the highest grades in ALL of my teacher's English Composition I classes on my first writing assignment.  

I got a 101 (yes, more than 100%) on my Music Appreciation test.  

I got a 98 on my first math test.  

My first Psych test is Monday, and I am confident about it.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 14, 2007)

But there are five of me.  More to take care of the little bear 

....and I just sold 36 photos to a calender company, to pay help pay for new clothes for him.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 14, 2007)

*Religious Bear*
[FONT=Verdana,]In the middle of a forest, there was a hunter who was suddenly confronted by a huge, mean bear. In his fear, all attempts to shoot the bear were unsuccessful. Finally, he turned and ran as fast as he could. 

The hunter ran and ran and ran, until he ended up at the edge of a very steep cliff. His hopes were dim.Seeing no way out of his predicament, and with the bear closing in rather quickly, the hunter got down on his knees, opened his arms, and exclaimed, "Dear God! Please give this bear some religion!" 

The skies darkened and there was lightning in the air. Just a few feet short of the hunter, the bear came to an abrupt stop, and glanced around, somewhat confused. 

Suddenly, the bear looked up into the sky and said, "Thank you, God, for the food I'm about to receive...." 
[/FONT]


----------



## Chiller (Sep 14, 2007)

*The rabbit and the bear joke*



*There is a bear chasing a rabbit through the forest and they`re running and running and they stop because a genie appears. The genie says " if you two stop fighting and chasing each other i`ll give you each three wishes"*
*They agree. The bear wishes first for the biggest "package" of all the bears in the whole forest.And His wish comes true. The rabbit then wishes for an unlimited supply of carrots. His wish is granted too. The bear`s second wish is that all the bears in the forest, except him, are female. Then the rabbit wishes for a motorcycle. The bear`s last wish is that all the bears fall madly in love with him. The rabbit`s final wish is that the bear becomes gay, and the rabbit jumps on His motorcycle and rides away. *


----------



## Chiller (Sep 14, 2007)

And I will protect him from this




A Redneck Teddy bear


----------



## ferny (Sep 15, 2007)

I want the bear because I think it's cool.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 17, 2007)

This is for Colins cousin, waiting to come to Cannuckland


  I was at the mall the other day eating at the food court. I noticed
an
   old man watching a teenager sitting next to him. The teenager had
spiked
   hair in all different colors: green, red, orange, and blue.
   The old man kept staring at him. The teenager would look and find
 the
   old man staring every time. When the teenager had enough, he
sarcastically
   asked, "What's the matter old man, never done anything wild in your
   life?"
   The old man did not bat an eye in his response, "Got drunk once and
had
   sex with a peacock. I was just wondering if you were my son."


----------



## TCimages (Sep 17, 2007)

Holy sh##, *FREE*?


----------



## Corry (Sep 24, 2007)

I had a big test in my Psychology class on the 17th that I was REEEALLY worried about, evne though I studied a lot and took notes and read the book and whatnot...I basically had myself convinced I'd failed it.  

The instructor handed them back today...by the way it sounds, it sounded like the whole class didn't do all that well.  He said ONE person did get a 27, though (out of 30).  

It was me.  I got the highest grade in the class.  

I think that totally deserves some cool stuff.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 24, 2007)

Nicely done Corry...congrats on the score.   


I just found out today that the calender company is really interested in another 24 images by the end of October...woo hoo...more $$$....  And it is hockey season too..and my Maple Leafs bear needs a friend too.


----------



## kelley_french (Sep 25, 2007)

NO one won yet?  I think I should because I am a newbie to this site and never won any thing....Please, pretty please.


----------



## doenoe (Sep 25, 2007)

i won, but he kept it quiet. All the free stuff is gone MUAHAHAHAHA

that was funny right?


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 25, 2007)

I need the bear damnit!  Mememememememememe!  I never win ANYTHING!  Ok, so I've won some crappy stuff before, but never a killer Canon Bear.  So you see, it's only reasonable that I should have it.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 25, 2007)

heh...heh.... I will just hex y'al. , 

...anyone feeling a wierd pain in their legs lately.


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2007)

Chiller said:


> heh...heh.... I will just hex y'al. ,
> 
> *...anyone feeling a wierd pain in their legs lately.*



Oddly enough, yes.  :er:  

When I took the dog out this morning I was having a weird pain in my upper left leg.  

I will get you, Chiller.  You think you are the king of horror?  You just wait til I'm done with you.  Mwahahahahaha! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! ha.


----------



## doenoe (Sep 25, 2007)

when she is done with you, you will look like little miss make'up...believe me


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2007)

I deserve the loot, cuz I just submitted my first (of MAAAAANY) scholarship essay, and I'm proud, cuz there are so many, it's a daunting task.  

Can you tell I'm proud of the fact that I'm finally in college?


----------



## Chiller (Sep 25, 2007)

But , but...Im one of the longest standing members on tpf.   And have put up with everyone for years, and never had to hex anyone till now. 

Corry...wait till the ankle starts to pain...whahahahha


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Chiller, you have twice as many posts as I do, but I was here first.  memememememememe!
And I also gave you the tour of the foam tombstone factory.  That's good for sumptin' eh?
Oh, and did I say Me?


----------



## Chiller (Sep 25, 2007)

But it is only fair that a dude wins this time too.   So far, we have two chickies with Canon bears.   I wanna get him a nice studded leather bear jacket, get him into some good tunes...halloween...schtuff like that.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 25, 2007)

Chiller, I was thinking fishnet stockings..........
Now wouldn't that be a photo op?
"Me"...hope that was subliminal......


----------



## Chiller (Sep 25, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Chiller, I was thinking fishnet stockings..........
> Now wouldn't that be a photo op?
> "Me"...hope that was subliminal......


 
...o.k....the fishnet stocking things have me thinkin now.    my mind is in the crypt again


----------



## kelley_french (Sep 25, 2007)

Poor mr canon bear he deserves better, that is why he will be coming to Texas. He like the warm climet. hehehhe


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Hey Chiller, you have twice as many posts as I do, but I was here first.  memememememememe!
> And I also gave you the tour of the foam tombstone factory.  That's good for sumptin' eh?
> Oh, and did I say Me?



Chiller was here a year before you, actually.  

LP, I think my school accomplishments should be good for SOMETHING!


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 25, 2007)

Corry said:


> Chiller was here a year before you, actually.
> 
> LP, I think my school accomplishments should be good for SOMETHING!


 

Damnit!  How did Chiller sneak in here before me?


----------



## Chiller (Sep 25, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Damnit! How did Chiller sneak in here before me?


 

I....am ....everywhere......whwhahahahahahahahahaha:mrgreen:...bet your curtains just moved....didnt they. :greenpbl:


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 25, 2007)

Chiller said:


> I....am ....everywhere......whwhahahahahahahahahaha:mrgreen:...bet your curtains just moved....didnt they. :greenpbl:


 

Freaky...................they did.  Like a big billowing wind from Canada.  It was cold.  It was Chiller.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 25, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Freaky...................they did. Like a big billowing wind from Canada. It was cold. It was Chiller.


 

Y'all are safe now..I have closed my book, and am just headin back to the coffin for a wee nap.   Going hunting tonight.   
Check ya later...


----------



## kelley_french (Sep 26, 2007)

thank goodness he is a sleep now I can swoop dwn and grab the goods. hahhahahahaha


----------



## Chiller (Sep 26, 2007)

kelley_french said:


> thank goodness he is a sleep now I can swoop dwn and grab the goods. hahhahahahaha


 
But I can still watch you as I sleep....listen to the dripping tap in your kitchen...:mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 27, 2007)

the lovely teddy bear will be so ...so.... devastated with Chiller... poor teddy :-( :-( you are a sadist do you know? why not simply huig a sweet teddy!!! ???? grrrrr


----------



## Chiller (Sep 27, 2007)

mentos_007 said:


> the lovely teddy bear will be so ...so.... devastated with Chiller... poor teddy :-( :-( you are a sadist do you know? why not simply huig a sweet teddy!!! ???? grrrrr


 
I would never harm a teddy chicklette.   I think he would be really happy here in Cannuckville. Besides his cousin Colin is here.  It would be like a family reunion..And when us Toronnaites get together, the two bears can have porridge and come out with us.


----------



## Battou (Sep 27, 2007)

that bear would look real good mounted on my flash shoe.


----------



## kelley_french (Sep 28, 2007)

aww battou that is just mean. I would have him next to my canon at all times. That is wear he belongs. That is wear he is most comfortabel.  He desearves to be right at home in Texas, next to my CANON.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have his seat ready in my car. :thumbup::thumbup:   Decision weekend is upon us....I think


----------



## kelley_french (Sep 28, 2007)

Its been a long time coming...I win. LOL


----------



## ferny (Sep 29, 2007)

He can give the bear to me at Duxford tomorrow. So he'll save postage and it'll be cheaper for him then.


----------



## Battou (Sep 29, 2007)

kelley_french said:


> aww battou that is just mean. I would have him next to my canon at all times. That is wear he belongs. That is wear he is most comfortabel.  He desearves to be right at home in Texas, next to my CANON.


What, you would not give him a dignified reagle position on top of the camera, My Canon is fully prepaired to be his throne.

and you call me mean.


----------



## kelley_french (Sep 29, 2007)

But and I maen Butt, he would be hurt. In more ways then none.


----------



## Battou (Sep 29, 2007)

There are no if, ands or butts about it, It's way better to be on top.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 30, 2007)

Battou said:


> There are no if, ands or butts about it, It's way better to be on top.



I wouldn't have taken you for a missionary :mrgreen:


----------



## Tangerini (Sep 30, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I wouldn't have taken you for a missionary :mrgreen:


I guess you never can tell what position people hold in life.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 30, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> I guess you never can tell what position people hold in life.



You gotta hold it in position? Can't it stick up for itself? Must be an old model


----------

